
Should you go niche or broad to bootstrap a successful business? - louisswiss
https://anchor.fm/sales-for-founders/episodes/Bonus-Episode-Why-niching-is-a-great-way-to-start-a-bootstrapped-business---with-Tyler-Tringas-of-Earnest-Capital-e47pk9
======
apotatopot
I can tell you that, after starting almost infinitely broad topic podcast, I
think going niche would be better. Seems like the experience gained from a
broad podcast will lead me to a niche that may even be a different podcast,
but I will have gained experience from the current one.

[https://anchor.fm/podcasts/accidentallyfasting](https://anchor.fm/podcasts/accidentallyfasting)

